# How to tell if my network card is bad?



## jt4434 (Nov 17, 2009)

My computer just stopped connecting to the internet one day for no reason. It's not the modem, as i'm using the same one to get online with right now. I have no firewalls or anything that would prevent me from going online that I'm aware of. My main guess would be my network card decided to die.

I'm asking if their is any way to look on my computer if the network card is responding or not and if that is in fact the problem.

I am running windows vista, and I have a decent computer. I can post all spec's if required. It's a gaming rig about 6 months out of date but had top of the line everything. I've been pretty disapointed lately because I have this $3.4k+ computer sitting around thats only good for microsoft word and printing.

I bought empires total war the week it came out. Played it great for about a week or so and then the computer won't go online anymore. I decided i wanted to play it again recently and really would like to fix it, without having to spend alot of money on going to a computer repair place.

thanks for the help


----------



## Crypton (Nov 16, 2009)

which *Brand* of Network Card you Bought?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Post ipconfig
Look in Device Manager under network adapters


----------



## jt4434 (Nov 17, 2009)

ok, don't ask me how. because i couldn't tell you. After months of tinkering with it an trying to get it to connect and it wont. Then last night, I just plug the modem directly into it and it works. I can't figure out how or why. I didnt even touch any settings. It just works! I'm very happy, though a bit confused on why it decided to stop working for a few months. Anyways you got a great forum here and im bookmarking it for the future.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

To check if your network card (LAN card) is working properly or communicating properly with your modem. Try this steps:

First lets check if your lan card is working:

1. Go to the command prompt
2. On the command prompt type "ping 127.0.0.1" without quotes then press Enter.
3 Now you computrer will start to Ping the lan card by sending packets. 
4. Below that you will see the Ping statistics, this will show if the lan card is responding from the packets that was sent.
5. If the result is "Packets: Sent=4, Receive=4, Lost=0", this means that it is working.
6. But if you receive this kind of result "Packets: Sent=4, Receive=0, Lost=4" this means that your lan card is not working and may need to be replaced.

Now since your lan card is working again, it is possible that it was unable to communicate or get an IP Address from your modem. This problem sometimes by loose cable, corrupt lan card driver, or the modem itself. To make sure that your getting Internet connection, you can check the network status you can see it on the lower right side of your desktop it is a small computer icon. If you see that it has a yellow mark, this means that your computer is not getting an IP Address from your modem so check the cable or just restart the computer or the modem.


----------

